# Advice on retrofit lighting for an Eclipse 12 System



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/23999-retrofit-eclipse-12-a.html

First part of: http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.200508/msg00269.html

http://www.current-usa.com/smartpaq.html


----------



## bpimm (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is what I did on the cheap.

http://www.gpas.org/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?6166

I think I still have the stock light & Ballast if you decide to go with a second one of those.

Brian


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

bpimm said:


> Here is what I did on the cheap.
> 
> http://www.gpas.org/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?6166
> 
> ...



That's a pretty awesome setup there!


----------



## bpimm (Aug 2, 2007)

epicfish said:


> That's a pretty awesome setup there!


Thanks.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Aug 5, 2008)

bpimm said:


> Here is what I did on the cheap.
> 
> http://www.gpas.org/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?6166
> 
> ...


quick question, so the shoplight ballast will light the 18" bulb no problems? I thought it would not light a small bulb or is your in series? Have you tested te wattage to make sure or just a guess?

Nice work!


----------



## bpimm (Aug 2, 2007)

SpeedEuphoria said:


> quick question, so the shoplight ballast will light the 18" bulb no problems? I thought it would not light a small bulb or is your in series? Have you tested te wattage to make sure or just a guess?
> 
> Nice work!


Thanks,

Yes they will drive the short bulbs, I have both outputs of each ballast going to one bulb. Ballast's for a longer bulb should drive a shorter bulb but not the other way, the longer the bulb the higher the inital voltage needed to light it.

The wattage is not measured it's a educated guess. My Brother and I have measured several other combination's and the guess is drawn from that data.


----------

